
Life Lessons from a Lifestyle Business - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/strong-words/a-lifestyle-business-can-kill-you-2e45add4107f#.ze2tmkt1z
======
jrnichols
"It would just be mob rule and it would have all the problems Reddit has:
terrible people controlling the conversation"

that's ironic, because the overwhelming groupthink that had developed at
Metafilter was the reason that I finally deleted my account. Not just
abandoned it, I actually went through the account deletion process and never
looked back.

Plus, it looked like reddit was really taking a chunk out of them and they
didn't want to admit it. Articles were showing up later on MF, and it just
wasn't very interesting to me anymore.

